# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi Klasik: "Shtepia Ne Ishull"!

## Princesha_Argji

Po kerkoj filmin "Shtepia ne Ishull", po nuk po mundem ta gjej.  Jetoj ne Amerike, dhe doja te dija nese ndonjeri nga ju qe jetoni ne Amerike e dini si titullohet ne anglisht apo e keni hasur si film.  Nuk me kujtohen as aktoret kryesore apo regjizori i filmit, se ashtu edhe mund te kem mundesi ta gjej.

Dua te shikoj nese vertet ka arsye per t'u tmerruar aq sa u tmerrova kur e pashe filmin per here te pare.  Per fat te keq (apo te mire) vetem nje skene me kujtohet; shtepia duke u djegur, dhe nje kukull qe qendronte e pavelizur perpara njeres prej dritareve.  

Flm.
Alba

----------


## SPAJDI

E nderuara Argji, ketu e ke linkun per kete film
http://www.gomovietrailers.com/Movie..._House001.html

ku mund te gjesh te gjitha informatat, bile edhe vendin e shitores afer basnese apo shtepise tende (nese jeton ne SHBA).

Te pershendete SPAJDI,
Ottawa, CANADA

P.S. Njeherit te them qe eshte film shume i vleresuar mire, kuptohet kur ne te luan DIANE LANE

----------


## Dreri

Me sa kujtoj une filmi  Shtepia ne ishull" eshte film gjerman
Pra nuk do te jete e lehte te gjindet ne vidioteken amerikane ...
Megjithate mendoj qe eshte nje film i bukur...qe cdo kush mund te kishte nostalgji per ta pare serish
                                                                    respekt Dreri

----------


## Princesha_Argji

Spajdi,

Flm per sygjerimin.  Megjithate filmi qe po kerkoj eshte i vjeter, dmth i viteve 80 me sa mbaj mend une.  Per kuriozitet e pashe filmin 'The Glass House' dhe duhet te them se nuk ishte film i keq.  Prisja me shume presion psikologjik e me teper suspense megjithate per aktoret qe e luanin ishte i pershtatshem  :buzeqeshje: )))

Alba

----------


## alvi

Me duket se ka qen film norvegjez.
Shif ke moviesunlimited.com
Ata kane lloj lloj filmash te huaj ne DVD dhe VHS

----------


## Reina

Pershendetje!

Mendoj se sapo lexuat titullin e temes shume prej jush keni ndjer dicka n.q.f. e keni pare kete Film. Pra kete dua te di dhe une sa nga ju e kan pare apo degjuar per kete Film? C'fare Ju sjell nderment..Cfare mendoni dhe ndjeni kur degjoni titullin e ketij Filmi?

Ju lutem shprehuni!

----------


## Living in Vain

Reina,

I bie te kem qene e vogel kur eshte dhene ky film.  Mua me pelqen shume dhe nuk e harroj kurre.  Ndoshta po ta shohim sot nuk perjetojme te njejtin ankth si atehere por jam shume kurioze ta shoh perseri  :buzeqeshje: 

Cne qe t'u kujtua?! Mos e ke pare recently?

----------


## Tironsja

eshte e habiteshme sesi ka lene mbresa tenjejta tek te gjithe njerzit ky filem.Une  ekam pare kam qen e vogel dhe me dilte ne enderr cdo nate  :buzeqeshje: 
E kam pare dhe njeher me vone prap te beje te rrija non/stop para TV.
I mrekullueshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

mua per qamet nuk me kujtohet ky film me aleate, mgjth me tituj jam skleroze e vertete. 
kush luan se mbase ashtu me rifreskohet kujtesa?

----------


## FLEUR

Sa degjova titullin me zuri ankthi.Kam qene e vogel kur e kam pa , por mbaj mend qe nje nga personazhet kryesore e ka emrin Ana -Maria.Ka qene nje film shume terheqes, por per cudi nuk u shfaq me.

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Tironsja_ 
> *eshte e habiteshme sesi ka lene mbresa tenjejta tek te gjithe njerzit ky filem.*


Por duke patur parasysh qe arkivi i TVSH-se perbehej prej 10 filmash gjithsej, e njehere ne jave na kerkohej te shihnim Velo Partizanin, sigurisht qe filmi i siperpermendur do linte mbresa te njejta te te gjithe. Shife sot ti e te shikosh a do te te beje me pershtypje  :buzeqeshje: 

Librin e ka shkruar Ibseni. Nese s'gjeni dot filmin, te pakten lexoni librin.

----------


## Reina

Living in Vain, Tironcija, Kaltersia, dhe Fleur. Po flisja me nje anetar te forumit Aragorni per filmat qe shikonim te vegjel. Kam qen xhind e vogel per filma. Dhe fillova ti shpjegoja per filmat qe shikonin si psh: Herkulin dhe aventurat e tij - Ciklopi - Helena e trojes - Familja Adams - sidomos dora (mano) ishte "karakteri im i preferuar.. etj.  Aragorni me permend shtepine ne ishull e filloi te me thoshte sa shume e frikesonte ai filmi. Sidomos pjesa kur kjo vajza shikonte kete shtepine ne ishull nga larg.. qe dicka levizte brenda ne shtepi e gjera te  cuditshme. Por kur afrohesh tek shtepia dukesh e izoluar. Sipas tij une qe se mbaja mend kete film ishte skandaloze. Keshtu vendosem te hapnim kete teme te shikonim sa shume anetare e mbanin mend kete film klasik.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Kuqalashja_ 
> *Por duke patur parasysh qe arkivi i TVSH-se perbehej prej 10 filmash gjithsej, e njehere ne jave na kerkohej te shihnim Velo Partizanin, sigurisht qe filmi i siperpermendur do linte mbresa te njejta te te gjithe. Shife sot ti e te shikosh a do te te beje me pershtypje 
> 
> Librin e ka shkruar Ibseni. Nese s'gjeni dot filmin, te pakten lexoni librin.*


Thx Kuqalashe jam bere shume kurioze per filmin keshtu kam per te lexuar librin n.q.f e gjej.

----------


## FLEUR

Me duket se Kuqja gabohet.Libri i Ibsen ehste"Shtepia e kukulles" dhe nuk ka lidhje aspak me kete film.
Libri ehste me te vertete shume i bukur dhe kush nuk e ka lexuar do ja rekomandoja.
Ndersa filmi eshte tip triller, me duket se ehste prodhim australian(nuk jam shume e bindur)Por me te vertete ka qene nje film qe te mbante ne ankth gjate gjithe  kohes.E kam pare vetem nje here kur kam qene e vogel, por me ka mbetur ne kujtese.Nuk e di si do me duket po ta shoh tani.Ai film ndofta nuk eshte aspak i njohur , por per ne qe e mbajme mend na zgjon nostalgjine e feminise dhe se si frikesoheshim nga skenat triller(ndofta ka qene i pari film i ketij lloji qe kam pa.Dhe une i pelqej ket lloj filmash)

----------


## Reina

Pershendetj Fleur!

Dhe une Fleur ashtu si ty jam. S'para i pelqej filmat e frikeshem.. por po eshte nje film qe thjesht te mban ne ankth dhe s'ka gjakra e si i bejn tani filmat .. atehere se kam problem te jem pak ne "suspense" dhe e frikesuar.

----------


## FLEUR

Reina , nqs ti e gjen na thuj dhe ne se dum me e pa ket film.
Nuk ehste aspak me gjak me vrasje.Por menyra si shtjellohet historia te mbajne ne ankth shume te madh.Dhe te terheq se si do perfundoje.
Psh nje detaj:Ana -Mari shkon ne shtepine ne ishull.Atje nuk jeton askush.Ka vetem kukulla te ndryshme .Kur ajo iken perdja leviz.Kush eshte??(kjo jep ankth)Te nesermen i gjen kukullat jo si i kishte lene.Keshtu gjerash.Dhe behesh shume kurioze se kush jeton aty.
Nuk di a u shpjegova por kjo ehste natyra e filmit.

----------


## Im just a bird

Me te vertete qe ka qene film i frikshem ky. Si te gjithe te tjereve edhe mua me ka mbajtur shume ne ankth kur a kam pare. Bukur e tha dikush me perpara nuk eshte aq shume filmi qe na krijon nostalgji sa c'eshte koha kur e kemi pare, qe ka qene ne vitet e femijerise. Mua me kujtohen edhe disa filma te tjere qe i kemi pare 100 here ne ate kohe, tip Bastard(edhe ky ka qene film qe jepej te pakten 1 here ne muaj), Julia, Gruaja ne Kornize, Nese nje dite do te trokasesh ne porten time(une kam pas vdek per kete te fundit) etj etj. Ah vegjelia jone ne Tirane, sado e varfer edhe e limituar, ka qene e mrekullueshme dhe une per vete nuk do ta nderroja per asgje tjeter. Po Santa Barbaren e ka pas pare njeri? 
naten njerez

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga FLEUR_ 
> *Reina , nqs ti e gjen na thuj dhe ne se dum me e pa ket film.
> Nuk ehste aspak me gjak me vrasje.Por menyra si shtjellohet historia te mbajne ne ankth shume te madh.Dhe te terheq se si do perfundoje.
> Psh nje detaj:Ana -Mari shkon ne shtepine ne ishull.Atje nuk jeton askush.Ka vetem kukulla te ndryshme .Kur ajo iken perdja leviz.Kush eshte??(kjo jep ankth)Te nesermen i gjen kukullat jo si i kishte lene.Keshtu gjerash.Dhe behesh shume kurioze se kush jeton aty.
> Nuk di a u shpjegova por kjo ehste natyra e filmit.*



Po te kuptoj u shpjegove shume qart. Se di po do ta gjej sidomos ketu ne Amerike..lol.. por do shikoj. Duket film interesant!

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Im just a bird_ 
> *Me te vertete qe ka qene film i frikshem ky. Si te gjithe te tjereve edhe mua me ka mbajtur shume ne ankth kur a kam pare. Bukur e tha dikush me perpara nuk eshte aq shume filmi qe na krijon nostalgji sa c'eshte koha kur e kemi pare, qe ka qene ne vitet e femijerise. Mua me kujtohen edhe disa filma te tjere qe i kemi pare 100 here ne ate kohe, tip Bastard(edhe ky ka qene film qe jepej te pakten 1 here ne muaj), Julia, Gruaja ne Kornize, Nese nje dite do te trokasesh ne porten time(une kam pas vdek per kete te fundit) etj etj. Ah vegjelia jone ne Tirane, sado e varfer edhe e limituar, ka qene e mrekullueshme dhe une per vete nuk do ta nderroja per asgje tjeter. Po Santa Barbaren e ka pas pare njeri? 
> naten njerez*


Tani qe i permende ato filma me siper fillova ti kujtoja me nostalgji.  :buzeqeshje: . Mbaj mend lija lojen pergjysem duke degjuar nje vajze qe do dilte nga hyrja duke bertitul filloj ky X film. Te gjithe mblidheshim neper shtepira ta shikonim dhe te nersermen e bisedonim bashke.

----------


## PINK

me thene te drejten me kujtohet si titull .. dhe e di qe ka qene nje film disi i frikshemm .. por se si zhvilloheshin ngjarjet tamam sikur .. spo ja them . ..sme kujtohet ... por mbaj mend qe kishim ankth kur e shikonim kete film ... ( kaq gje e mbaj mend lol )

----------

